# Busco información de RSN313 h25



## VegaMiranda (May 10, 2015)

Hola a todos, verán, busco información acerca de este integrado, ya que tengo un equipo Panasonic hm895, el estéreo no tiene ninguna función buena, enciende pero está muy deteriorado todo y al parecer al dueño se le cayó el equipo, las charolitas de CD están dañadas y el cassete, bueno, la verdad no importa tanto, sólo sirve la entrada Aux, mi propósito es, tomar ese IC que aún funciona, y construir (o utilizar el existente) PCB para amplificador y alimentarlo con su propio trafo que viene en el equipo, además de montarle un lector de SD/USB Mp3, pero el problema es que no encontré mucha información disponible en Internet, sólo este diagrama del IC http://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq92/LOBOmWo/rsn313h25.png pero a algunas cosas no le entiendo, entre ellas los valores de los componentes y no encontré un datasheet en Internet.
Agradezco de antemano su atención. Un saludo. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2015)

http://www.fixya.com/support/t4375434-attempt_turn_surround


----------



## J2C (May 10, 2015)

.


 
Luego de una pequeña búsqueda con nuestro amigo *San Google* obtuve una búsqueda de nuestro otro amigo *eServiceInfo* que me dijo que el equipo de audio SA-DX750 de Technics lo lleva como amplificador y esta el esquemático de conexiones.


 Adjunto un rar del susodicho equipo Technics.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

